# This is what happens when big horse foot meets little girl



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Here is the big horse:









Here is little girl's foot:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









My step sister has been riding Cecil since we got him (She loves him) But yesterday Cecil didn't want to be ridden and he told her what he thought about it by stepping on her foot.
Cecil is 15.2hh and weighs about 1,050 pounds. Kayla is probably aboutr 5' and weighs 87 pounds. 
Kayla came up to my barn and here was the conversation
K: DANI
D: What?
K:We have a little problem
D: What do you mean?
K: Umm, I think my foot might be broken
D: Okay, Ummm 1 second (I come running out of the barn)
K: (Limping around)
D: It doesn't look broken, lets go put some cold water on it and sit down
K: Okay

Her foot isn't broken, just soar. She has blood blisters all over the front of her foot though.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

You can't really tell in the pic, but her toe is really swollen.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

ouch! i know how that feels i have 16 hand thoroughbred step on my fooot when i was about her size.. not a fun thing but i did finish out my camp..sore foot and all 
Hope she feels better


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Ouch! Cecil is big but not that big! haha. 
She already wants to go back out and ride with me! lol


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

My mare stepped on my foot when she was coming towards me so she put her weight down and rotated/swiveled her hoof... OUCH! She had shoes on too and it was my pinky toe she stepped on. It was huge and swollen. I thought I had broken it but I think it was just really bruised.. It was bright purple for a few days.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Ouch! That is no fun. I hate it when I get stepped on.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

haha ya she had a nasty habit of rushing the gaites when being led in or out nd i wasnt paying attention so she stopped right on my foot stood there a second and then once i finally snapped out o my shock nd pushed on her shoulder she moved off it was VERY painful but i loved horse back riding to much to complain...i never told the trainer either hah


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

Ouch, that looks painful! I've been stepped on quite a few times before, but somehow it just never hurts. I guess I don't have any feeling in my feet lol. :lol:


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

^^ maybe it's because you're being stepped on by PONIES! :lol:


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I certainly feel your pain. My big horse was running around in March and kicking up his heels feeling good. Bad thing for me was, I didnt know it as he ran up past me and kicked me in the back. Collapsed left lung and broken ribs. 

Big Horse:









Some of the result of the meeting of his hoof and my back:


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

AnnaLover said:


> ^^ maybe it's because you're being stepped on by PONIES! :lol:


And I'm usually wearing really thick shoes :Þ That reminds me.. I need to have their heights measured someday lol.


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

ouch , getting stepped on really hurts . 
I got stepped on by a 16.2hh QH and when he stepped he didnt just step. He stepped on me then turned and grinded his foot into mine. I now have *permanent* nerve damage in my foot . My foot is always cold !


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

AfterParty said:


> ouch , getting stepped on really hurts .
> I got stepped on by a 16.2hh QH and when he stepped he didnt just step. He stepped on me then turned and grinded his foot into mine. I now have *permanent* nerve damage in my foot . My foot is always cold !


SNAP! Haha I was about to share the same story. I was a bit stupid though, I've got a little 13.2h welshie mare that is well and truly retired but I can't bare to sell her/give her away. Went out to feed her in the middle of summer, with no shoes on (idiot :evil and the little snot jumped on the side of my foot, and as what happened to AfterParty, she pressed her weight down onto that foot. The ground was hard, compressed gravel, and instead of eventually getting off my foot, her hoof just crushed down the side of it hard enough to slip off. 
Said foot doubled in size within 5 minutes and turned black :shock: Couldn't get a show on for almost 2 weeks 
Now my foot goes purple and numb when the weather is cold! Yuck!
I was about 16 at the time, should have known better, but must have done some considerable damage seeing as a few years later I'm still having problems with it


----------



## wildberryxX3 (Jun 28, 2010)

yikes! Hate when that happens!!

Someone just posted a nasty link on my facebook, but the girl that got stepped on was wearing flip flops... or barefoot.... something like that. I am all too guilty of the flip flops in the barn.... I'll admit it! But the wound was nastyy! I'm never again wearing flip flops in the barn!!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

My foot was feeling better until just a few minutes ago my brother stepped on it with his heel.. I flipped out! Now it feels like it got stepped on by my mare all over again -_-


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Kayty said:


> SNAP! Haha I was about to share the same story. I was a bit stupid though, I've got a little 13.2h welshie mare that is well and truly retired but I can't bare to sell her/give her away. Went out to feed her in the middle of summer, with no shoes on (idiot :evil and the little snot jumped on the side of my foot, and as what happened to AfterParty, she pressed her weight down onto that foot. The ground was hard, compressed gravel, and instead of eventually getting off my foot, her hoof just crushed down the side of it hard enough to slip off.
> Said foot doubled in size within 5 minutes and turned black :shock: Couldn't get a show on for almost 2 weeks
> Now my foot goes purple and numb when the weather is cold! Yuck!
> I was about 16 at the time, should have known better, but must have done some considerable damage seeing as a few years later I'm still having problems with it


Ouch !!! 
I was wearing my field boots I was at a show and I just got there it was pouring rain but the show was still on and the horse I was showing for someone was being a total jerk , so he decided to step on me . 10 minutes later I had to do an inhand class .... I hobbled along haha


----------

